# Unique Wildlife Photos!



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Post Your Unique Wildlife Photos Here:

Green 
[siteimg]3071[/siteimg]

Line Up
[siteimg]3234[/siteimg]

Walley Color
[siteimg]3357[/siteimg]

Look For The Drakes
[siteimg]3323[/siteimg]

Resting...
[siteimg]132[/siteimg]


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Here's a few of mine:

Cooper's Hawk









Another shot of the Hawk, making himself at home









Day moth









Dragon Fly









Whitetail Fawn









Hummingbird









Oriole









Great Horned Owl - Juvenile









Grosbeaks









Black Bear in Montana









And last for now,

Wild Rose









All were taken with an Olympus C-740UZ Digital

huntin1


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Huntin1 i like the pics


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks!

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

My best friend is pretty into potography. Here is a link to his gallery and one of my particular favorites. He somehow managed to capture the last nanoseconds of this bird's life. Even the wad and shot are visible in the picture.

http://www.yoda.smugmug.com/gallery/272715/2/32959524


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

My best friend is pretty into potography. Here is a link to his gallery and one of my particular favorites. He somehow managed to capture the last nanoseconds of this bird's life. Even the wad and shot are visible in the picture. I've never seen a picture quite like it.

http://www.yoda.smugmug.com/gallery/272715/2/32959524


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

awesome pictures man love em


----------



## hobbydog (Mar 25, 2004)

*Caught this guy on fishing opener last year.*










*Sawbill Derby.....photo finish*










*Peek*


----------



## Deadgrass (May 13, 2006)




----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

wow.........those are incredible photos


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Shot with my Cannon A620......................


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow-w-ow-ow....................................... :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------

